# AI LED lighting



## htjunkie (Jul 20, 2012)

I've been checking some LED solutions for my upcoming 60G cube tank, I currently have an Apex controller so I was hoping to find one that I can program through it.

I found this one is compatible:

http://www.aquaillumination.com/sol/

Looks like it's more reef lighting, can I still use it for planted tank? I'm not sure if down the road I want to convert it to a marine tank, but for now it will be a planted tank.

I don't think this one is controllable by Apex:

http://www.aquaillumination.com/vega/

What do you think?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

For a planted tank, it's overkill. Also, since most of the emitters are blue, you're not going to use 2/3 of te fixture.


----------



## kamal (Apr 21, 2009)

+1 on the ai sol not being the right choice. 

Kooka used a full spectrum led setup on his planted tank. Send him a note to ask where he got it from


----------

